# Any Ideas On This Watch?



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

I had , even as a newbie, accumulated some knowledge on wristwatches.

Then my father gave me a box containing anumber of pocket watches. these were mainly smiths and ingersiolls. there is one omega missing the subsecond hand though it is running (any value?),

Then there is also this:


























Sorry about the variable scaling.

looks pretty knackered but does anyone recognise it?

any help appreciated

Ian


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

not sure but closeup of diff angles of the movement would be cool


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

James said:


> not sure but closeup of diff angles of the movement would be cool


Are these any help?










































Ian


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I don't know the make, but the markings on the back suggest it's an Obeserver's pocket watch issued by the Air Ministry in 1950.


----------



## Anthony 1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi,

This is a WW2 Air Ministry watch ...the 6E is RAF code. and the 50 refers to the 50mm (roughly 2") size of the watch.

There are many similar army watches about and they often have GPTP on the back which I believe stands for "general pourpose time piece".

Depending on the make of the watch ...there were a lot of cheap ones but mixed in a few nice ones as well, it may be worth getting it sorted.

Regards

Tony.


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for that

Ian



Anthony 1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is a WW2 Air Ministry watch ...the 6E is RAF code. and the 50 refers to the 50mm (roughly 2") size of the watch.
> 
> ...


----------

